# Sleep well Molly :(



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Our precious moo bag died last night 

You were only 4 years old when you were cruelly snatched from us 
Out of 3 different emergency vets we called, only 1 cared about you, the others didn't think it was serious enough 
But by the time we had got you ready to see the 3rd vet, you passed on in your daddys arms, i watched helpless as you took your last breath :crying:

I know that some idiots who were out lamping last night didn't help, you were petrified of every single gun shot you heard but you're at peace now. Jasmine will be there waiting for you :crying:

We love you so much Molly. Sleep well. xxx


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

R.I.P sweet one xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless night night sweet one. xxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, she was beautiful.
RIP Molly sleep tight x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Molly.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P dear molly.
So Sad!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh so sad :crying: so sorry for your loss :crying:

RIP Molly...........run free.
xxxxx


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of you beautiful girl Molly.
Must be really hard for you both, look after each other.
Big hugs to you.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish there was something I could say to help Marcia, she was a beautiful cat who was taken far too soon but she had a lovely life with you and she knew she was adored, If you want to talk hun you know where I am. Have tons of fun at the bridge Molly.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Gill {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I am so sorry Marcia, Molly was a beautiful girl


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

RIP beautiful girl

juliex


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep tight and run free little Molly.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Very sorry that your cat is gone so soon.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im very sorry for your sad loss especially at this time of year, i hope molly did not suffer too much 
shes in safe hands now but will be sadly missed
my love to molly in heaven
be free molly R>I>P>


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Aww hun I'm so sorry, she was a beautiful cat. R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## FesureMaybe (Dec 15, 2009)

Im so sorry hun. I hope your going to be ok
Have lots of fun by the bridge molly <3 x


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a very adorable cat. Your story breaks my heart. I feel crying.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so so sorry, in tears for you 
xxxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sleep tigh Molly. Have a wonderful dreams in heaven. :crying:


----------

